# Live Action Star Wars TV series announced!



## auxioluck (Nov 30, 2008)

Star Wars live-action TV series - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'm a total nerd, I know. But it sounds kinda cool.


----------



## Symphonia87 (Dec 10, 2008)

A Star Wars series... well I never.

As long as Harrison Ford's not in it, I'm all for it 

As long as Harrison Ford's not in it, I'm all for it


----------



## playstopause (Dec 10, 2008)

Seems pretty interesting to me. 



Hope it's going to be good, Mr Lucas.


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 14, 2008)

This news is old they actually announced this way back when they announced the new animated series. (a couple of years ago actually)

its going to coincide with the new KOTOR mmo I think...
http://www.swtor.com/index.php


----------



## Elysian (Dec 14, 2008)

that would be awesome, i'm really craving more star wars after watching all 6 movies in a row from ep 1 on... even though i've seen all those, i still feel like theres more that can come from the series, its a pretty epic idea, and can be expanded pretty epicly.


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm assuming this won't be very good. I've yet to see a Star Wars themed series that has been good. I'm halfassedly following the new Clone Wars series, but even that is probably mediocre at best. That wiki article likened it to Young Indiana Jones, though, and I remember liking that series as a kid.


----------



## Variant (Dec 15, 2008)

Less focus on gay Jedi I hope and more on smugglers and bounty hunters I hope. The peripheral stuff going on in the Star Wars universe is much cooler than the eternal struggle between light and dark, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## hairychris (Dec 15, 2008)

What depresses me is that the best Star Wars stuff that's been written has had the very little to do with George Lucas directly (books, games, 1st 2 Clone Wars cartoon series...)

He created a great universe but his direction, well, sucks.

Anyone else remember what the first 3 episodes were originally supposed to be called? I'm pretty sure that 'Journal of the Whills' and 'Splinter of the Mind's Eye' were 2 of them but I'm really stretching my memory back to the early 80s here.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 16, 2008)

Maybe its just me, but im sick of Geroge Lucas' whoring of the Star Wars trademark... i mean honestly, you can get Star Wars _EVERYHITNG_ nowadays, its ridiculous.



















... And this is why Mischa isnt a multi millionaire, and the owner of one of the most successful sci-fi creations of all time, and George Lucas is


----------



## lefty robb (Dec 16, 2008)

As long as George Lucas has nothing to do with this, it might be decent. I say Let Joss Whedon give it a go.


----------



## hairychris (Dec 16, 2008)

lefty robb said:


> As long as George Lucas has nothing to do with this, it might be decent. I say Let Joss Whedon give it a go.



Could be fun. 

I went back and watched the first Clone Wars DVD last night. Damn the Jedi are hardcore in it, and not the whining shites in the feature films...


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 16, 2008)

i heard about this for a while and cant wait!!!

and for the record, i think the latest clone wars cartoons are kicking fucking ass, i mean, a mon calamari jedi?? i love mon calamaris (i'm a huge star wars nerd and read all the books)


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 16, 2008)

lefty robb said:


> As long as George Lucas has nothing to do with this, it might be decent. I say Let Joss Whedon give it a go.



Dude, I say give everything and anything to Joss Whedon. That guy is awesome incarnate.

I mean, Firefly and Serenity are two of my favourite tv/film thingys ever.


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 16, 2008)

Star Wars:Movies::Kiss:Music


----------



## playstopause (Dec 16, 2008)

^

What's that?!?


----------



## jymellis (Dec 16, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> Maybe its just me, but im sick of Geroge Lucas' whoring of the Star Wars trademark... i mean honestly, you can get Star Wars _EVERYHITNG_ nowadays, its ridiculous.



actually having grown up on star wars and seeing the originals in the theatre when they where first released, nothing has changed. i had star wars EVERYTHING lol! i cant wait for the series, i also really like the new cartoon series, all the video games.and the movies. i do like the older ones better but you cant be happy with every single aspect of a series of movies that id 6 episodes long.


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 16, 2008)

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> What's that?!?



It's an analogy. "Star wars is to movies as Kiss is to music." I'm assuming he likes Star Wars.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 16, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Dude, I say give everything and anything to Joss Whedon. That guy is awesome incarnate.
> 
> I mean, Firefly and Serenity are two of my favourite tv/film thingys ever.



he also did astonishing x-men a couple years back an the first 24 issues were some of the best comic books in history


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 16, 2008)

THats because Joss Whedon eats George Lucas for breakfast.

Buffy, Angel, Firefly, Serenity FTW!!


----------



## estabon37 (Jan 9, 2009)

Buffy only wins because it involves one of the world's hottest redheads.

The strange link between the two is that George Lucas has been QUOTED as saying that he wants the Live Action Star Wars series to be like a cross between Firefly and Battlestar Galactica. I'm not fucking joking. He thinks Firefly is awesome and says Jedi are out. Possibly Boba Fett is in.

That being said, Ewan McGregor has said he'd be up for cameos as long as it suits the storyline. He just wants to whip out his lightsaber again.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 9, 2009)

Screw all that, just bring back Firefly. Or have Joss Whedon produce Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## estabon37 (Jan 9, 2009)

Pretty sure Galactica is going into its last season as we 'speak'. Firefly has been buried by Fox with no chance of bringing it back in televised form (movies are OK, TV no - thanks for nothing!). And Joss is putting most of his time into Dollhouse apparently, making it difficult for us Buffyverse freaks to get our comics on time.

I'm not a geek.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 11, 2009)

Speaking of Star Wars, have any of you played KOTOR?


----------



## Randy (Jan 12, 2009)

The KOTOR series was one of the very few modern RPG-type games I had the patience to play start to finish.


----------

